# more urban logging!



## norman vandyke (May 5, 2015)

I know these aren't the greatest pictures and there is no discernable ring pattern on the end grain(i will get a better shot tomorrow) but I do have a leaf this time. What do I have here?


----------



## phinds (May 5, 2015)

Uh ... you might want to Google the Canadian flag

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (May 5, 2015)

Thanks. Just figured I'd verify. Not super common here. Any idea which type of maple?


----------



## phinds (May 5, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> Thanks. Just figured I'd verify. Not super common here. Any idea which type of maple?


No, but one of our sawyers probably will. The only thing I know about trees for sure is that I used to climb them when I was a kid.


----------



## norman vandyke (May 5, 2015)

Haha!


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 5, 2015)

Likely, 'Silver maple', _Acer sacharinum_. If it is a street tree, the chances are higher. Let's see what others say as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2015)

Silver maple was my immediate thought as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 5, 2015)

silver maple


----------



## norman vandyke (May 5, 2015)

Yep. Went back to verify. Silver color under leaf.


----------

